# new ST330



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

got it today

did couple hundred feet with it, need to set the skids better, otherwise shes good


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Beast! Congrats!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice all shiny and new. 
What do they have mounted on top of the bucket? Does it raise up? The black part?


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

That's a plastic (PU) shield to help protect the top of the bucket. Not sure how effective it really is, but it adds that little bit of he-man bling.


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

dr bob said:


> That's a plastic (PU) shield to help protect the top of the bucket. Not sure how effective it really is, but it adds that little bit of he-man bling.





Big Ed said:


> Nice all shiny and new.
> What do they have mounted on top of the bucket? Does it raise up? The black part?


im guessing by bucket youre referring to the auger housing? - its a weight that comes with the snowblower to keep it on the ground, non adjustable, just ballast.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

boraz said:


> im guessing by bucket youre referring to the auger housing? - its a weight that comes with the snowblower to keep it on the ground, non adjustable, just ballast.


Yes, the bucket that the auger us in. Or auger housing. 
A weight, OK, I wonder how heavy? 10/15 pounds?
EDIT, relooking at it, I would say it weighs a little more?


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Yes, the bucket that the auger us in. Or auger housing.
> A weight, OK, I wonder how heavy? 10/15 pounds?
> EDIT, relooking at it, I would say it weighs a little more?


truthfully couldnt tell you


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

boraz said:


> truthfully couldnt tell you


I am looking to make a extension on top of my bucket (auger housing) for the higher amount snow storms.
So the deep snow does not spill over the top of the bucket onto the whole machine.
I thought maybe that was one that you could raise/flip up to get more height on the bucket.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Borax, how do you like it so far?
This model 330 is friction disk right?
My ST330P (hydrostatic) has the weight on top of the bucket as well. It's 20lbs.
Also use the better pro series armour skids. 
Million times better then the stock mild steel and plastic ones. 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Borax, how do you like it so far?
> This model 330 is friction disk right?
> My ST330P (hydrostatic) has the weight on top of the bucket as well. It's 20lbs.
> Also use the better pro series armour skids.
> ...


yes friction disk this year

maybe have 15hrs on it

its lived up to expectations 100%, even though its the least amount of snow so far in 20 yrs

i wanted beefy, but easy to operate for a shorter older woman, the adjustable handles make it perfect height for her

im only comparing it to ~25yo 32" 13hp craftsman that has been neglected over the years, but the 330 is legit easy to use....especially for my 65yo wife, i go away to oilfield for work 3wks at a time, so i want her to be able to use it so i can get into the 1/4 mile long driveway when i get home

seems like it should have more power, sounds boggy even in 1st with less snow than the old machine would handle, but its not actually slowing down, just hear it working

i like how its legit one hand operation, noticed both of us wanting to use bodyweight to muscle it around (habit from the old machine, lol) but just lightly close the lever and follow behind

i want to add more lights, im used to having more light and feeling the urge to add more weight to the bucket, walking along beside her operating it, it 'seems' to be a little too floaty in the front, watching the tracks the skids make lead me to think it could use some more downforce, but not sure and i havent added the rubber flaps to the impeller, not sure i need to, but i probably will

i had her try to pull start it from cold, and she did in one pull, errything is working like it should, so now to just keep it good shape


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I would think 50 lbs. or more would be needed to keep the front down. I'm planning to build something out of wood (pressure treated, paint it black or Husqvarna Orange) to mount to the top of the auger housing, to carry one or two 50 lbs. bags of sand. A summer project.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I put 14 lbs of weight on bucket of my Toro that made a huge difference. I would keep weight low lbs 10 to start at first


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Off topic Husq owners. Any of you guys have issues with the Auger Interlock -shearing-. I must be the only only one. This was on a brand new unit......I presume it's the same design all the -current-300 series ? I have gen1 300 Hydro. Anyhow, the replacement part Husq, sent me was the same, with just the 1/8+ or metal....holding all the interlock weight. I just beefed it up with some more metal/weld on that itty bitty interlock bracket. I know when I asked Savage, he said he had nil-none issues with this


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Off topic Husq owners. Any of you guys have issues with the Auger Interlock -shearing-. I must be the only only one. This was on a brand new unit......I presume it's the same design all the -current-300 series ? I have gen1 300 Hydro. Anyhow, the replacement part Husq, sent me was the same, with just the 1/8+ or metal....holding all the interlock weight. I just beefed it up with some more metal/weld on that itty bitty interlock bracket. I know when I asked Savage, he said he had nil-none issues with this


Mine still has been working great. Just blew a bunch of snow yesterday. Still going strong.
A shear bolt let go yesterday though for some reason on the left auger.
Picked up 6 for 11 bux at crappy tire today. Good deal. 
So should do me for years to come.























Sent from my shed


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

finally hooked up the hr meter i bought before i bought the machine, lost it somewhere in my shop, lol


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

next to buy is adapter pipe for oil changes, without it, will be total pita to drain


----------



## boraz (Jan 13, 2016)

after one season, thumbs up for the machine.

one thing that is weird is how when faced with an incline or soft ground it cant handle, it doesnt spin the wheels like old snowblower, the wheels just stop

seems like chains would be a waste of time.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@boraz,

Seems strange that a machine would just stop when it approaches a resistant situation ....

All mine will run over anything, and go anywhere ... you sure there is no adjustment for that, and the belt is the right one and on properly, and adjusted correctly, i.e. no slippage? the firctiion disc is adjusted properly? .. Something certainly does not sound right if it just stops at any sign of resistance.


----------



## Chris1981 (11 mo ago)

boraz said:


> after one season, thumbs up for the machine.
> 
> one thing that is weird is how when faced with an incline or soft ground it cant handle, it doesnt spin the wheels like old snowblower, the wheels just stop
> 
> seems like chains would be a waste of time.


My is the same way. Have you found any Solution for this problem?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Seems like the stopping wouldn't allow you to do an EOD snowbank.


----------

